# Manning, Favre & Brady



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

God asks Peyton Manning first: "What do you believe?"

Peyton thinks long and hard, looks God in the eye, and says, "I believe in hard work, and in staying true to family and friends. I believe in giving. I was lucky, but I always tried to do right by my fans."

God can't help but see the essential goodness of Manning, and offers him a seat to his left.

Then God turns to Brett Favre and says, "What do you believe?"

Brett says, "I believe passion, discipline, courage and honor are the fundamentals of life. I, too, have been lucky, but win or lose, I've always tried to be a true sportsman, both on and off the playing fields."

God is greatly moved by Brett's sincere eloquence, and he offers him a seat to his right.

Finally, God turns to Tom Brady: "And you, Tom, what do you believe?"

Tom replies, "I believe you're in my seat."


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: Bore should like that one.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

And I Do :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

BOOOOOO!!!!! uke: Tom Brady... psssh


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

That sounds like Braggys arrogance. He made a deal with the devil in their cheating scandal. How about this statement I found on another forum:
One other thing that most people who love the Patriots bristle at is the fact that Brady has benefited from the cheating, thereby tainting his accomplishments. How much better would MOST QBs be if they knew what coverage they were facing or what blitz was coming their way. I find it the epitome of STUPID for anyone to believe that Belichick was just collecting the tapes for the hell of it and was not putting the information to use in games, or helping his team prepare.


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Tom brady is the man, so i suppose randy moss is moses then?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

MOB said:


> That sounds like Braggys arrogance. He made a deal with the devil in their cheating scandal. How about this statement I found on another forum:
> One other thing that most people who love the Patriots bristle at is the fact that Brady has benefited from the cheating, thereby tainting his accomplishments. How much better would MOST QBs be if they knew what coverage they were facing or what blitz was coming their way. I find it the epitome of STUPID for anyone to believe that Belichick was just collecting the tapes for the hell of it and was not putting the information to use in games, or helping his team prepare.


Give me a break! :eyeroll:


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Don't hate the player, hate the game.


----------

